# hello from scotland/germany



## Natik (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there...
my name is nati and im 24 years old.
since 1 month i am a proud owner of a beatifull maine **** girl named calie which is 17 weeks old now. And i am also a proud owner since 1 week of a gorgeous maine **** boy named hugo which is now 14 weeks old.
I am actually polish, but lived in germany for 18 years and now moved to my bf to scotland.

A big hello to all of u and of course to all ur kittens and cats  

Nati


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Nati!! Glad to have you here.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have beautiful babies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Nati


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello!, and welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Natik. We're happy you've joined us!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm new too! Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome From donna and the fur gang Mischka Linx Sundance Pandia and Freesia


----------

